# Student fees



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

I want to apply to uni to do an adult nursing degree it's my first degree and I'm on a permenant visa what would i fall under commonwealth or domestic? Tia


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Are you a PR? If so you pay domestic fees but you don't qualify for HECS - so you have to pay a lot upfront.

If you are on a temporary visa you pay international student fees.


----------



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Engaus said:


> Are you a PR? If so you pay domestic fees but you don't qualify for HECS - so you have to pay a lot upfront. If you are on a temporary visa you pay international student fees.


I am on a permenant 100 visa so it will be domestic?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Gkennelly said:


> I am on a permenant 100 visa so it will be domestic?


Yup - it will be domestic, you just won't have access to the commonwealth loans i.e HECS.


----------

